# Aston Martin and that



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Aston Martins.

Most people love Astons. They always say that they're their dream car, DB9, DB6, V8 Vantage. They look beautiful, handbuilt engines, racing pedigree, nice stands at the motorshow 5 deep in 18 year old Saxo owners with camera phones, while accountants with glasses actually get on the stands where fattish men in double breasted suits look smug. DBR9 in Evo and Car - going to Le Mans, looks fantastic etc etc

So why don't I get them? No Aston has ever inspired even a feeling of interest in me, let alone the desire for one. I feel like my mother listening to a Nirvana song. Leaves me entirely cold. In fact, I actually find them oddly repellent, like 50 year women dressed like an 18 year old.

I've got a Ferrari dealership and an Aston dealership down the road, and the first I can never pass without stopping, the second I've never been in.

Why? Explain the AM thing to me.

PS the AM garage sells Jags too. Another make that makes me feel vaguely nauseous.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> Aston Martins.
> 
> Most people love Astons. They always say that they're their dream car, DB9, DB6, V8 Vantage. They look beautiful, handbuilt engines, racing pedigree, nice stands at the motorshow 5 deep in 18 year old Saxo owners with camera phones, while accountants with glasses actually get on the stands where fattish men in double breasted suits look smug. DBR9 in Evo and Car - going to Le Mans, looks fantastic etc etc
> 
> ...


So an 1980's brute doesn't do it for you?

I would aspire to an Aston Martin, but get the feeling I'd walk off with the keys to an Italian sportscar instead, given the choice...

I dunno - I guess it is one of those marques that is simply revered. They don't make a "cheap" car, so if you have Aston Martin keys, people know you drive something expensive 

Personally I love the gaping maw at the front and the sheer chunkiness compared to the sleeker Ferrari...


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

jampott said:


> vernan said:
> 
> 
> > Aston Martins.
> ...


Take it from me ..... the The DB7 was "cheap" ....
in all the wrong ways.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

jampott said:


> They don't make a "cheap" car, so if you have Aston Martin keys, people know you drive something expensive
> 
> 
> > Hadn't thought of that. Quite so.
> ...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I can understand what you mean in terms of technical ability. Astons have never been real driver's cars in the way of their Italian or German counterparts, but I've always had a soft spot for them - even pre DB7.

As it happens, I'm fully prepared to admit that my dream cars are pretty rather than technically good - ie DB9 rather than GT3. In many respects, the TT falls into the same category of 'looks good, but doesn't deliver'. While neither TT or Aston are bad cars, there are probably better ones out there, but they're not as pretty.

For me, Ferrari's are too brash; too loud; too 'look at me'. I'd rather have a Porsche than a Ferrari, but I'd rather have an Aston than a Porsche.

Jags? I wouldn't have a modern one. Despite looking a little like the DB7, the XK8 never did it for me, but the old MKII? I'd have one tomorrow.

If you ever saw the Ferrari V Aston shootout on Top Gear, the conclusion that both Jezza and Steve Coogan came to was that despite the Ferrari being a better car in alomost every respect, they'd both still choose the DB9.

Perhaps it's the British love of an underdog; perhaps it's misplaced patriotism. Either way, if I won the lottery tomorrow it would be the Aston dealership that got the the visit from me.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I could never buy a Ferrari, more's the pity, unless I put it in the front room and never got in it.

See a Ferrari in the dealership. They look absolutely fantastic. Read the stats. Mouthwatering.

Until someone gets in one and drives it. Then it looks rubbish. Every time, they look like a small c**ked tw*t, and you laugh at them.

Astons make people look like owners of medium sized companies in Solihull that make plastic components for the fire extinguisher industry on industrial parks and have their registration number above their parking space.

U KNOW.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> I could never buy a Ferrari, more's the pity, unless I put it in the front room and never got in it.
> 
> See a Ferrari in the dealership. They look absolutely fantastic. Read the stats. Mouthwatering.
> 
> ...


And what is wrong with Solihull?

Anyway, you drive a poof's car...


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

No, driving an S4 makes me look like this:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

vernan said:


> No, driving an S4 makes me look like this:


OMG. Anyone want to buy mine?


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

I'd always make the AM = James Bond connection. Trouncing a cheating German master criminal with an evil oriental henchman as caddy at golf, before roaring off in my DB5 works for me


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

One of my favourite cars of all time is the Aston DB4 GT Zagato. I've always loved them ever since the Persuaders on ITV. My Dad had a black DBS when I was a kid and it nearly bankrupted him. They are probably better built now and more able but they do still ooze character and that is what cars are all about. A car has to be pretty special nowadays to justify its purchase over a Focus or Mondeo. Character is where it is at. If a car is technically perfect then enevitably you are the weakest link in the system. Buy a car that has foibles and that way you can take pride in dominating it. Thank the Lord there is an alternative to the ubiquity of the Ferrari and the practicality of the Lambo.


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

vernan said:


> Until someone gets in one and drives it. Then it looks rubbish. Every time, they look like a small c**ked tw*t, and you laugh at them.


I've test drove a couple of Ferrari's in the last week (a 360 and a 355 spyder) - and IMHO they are 10 times better on the move, the 355 spyder especially, that noise is outstanding . but yes, i do have a small willy


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

vernan said:


> Until someone gets in one and drives it. Then it looks rubbish. Every time, they look like a small c**ked tw*t, and you laugh at them.


And if it's a beautiful woman (with a VERY small wil**y  ) :?:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

jampott said:


> vernan said:
> 
> 
> > No, driving an S4 makes me look like this:
> ...


and I notice you have removed your picture, has the change started??

Is that a Davidg work?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > vernan said:
> ...


Davidg filmed by Canon


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I depends what you are after really. The person I know that is probably ordering a DB9 a week today is not really bang into cars so therefore doesn't want something like a 360 spider or equivalent but instead a nice expensive powerful GT that you don't have to struggle to keep on the road. The aston is the english gentlemans GT whereas I see something like a 360 as a hardcore sportscar

Just my ten penneth worth

Cheers

James


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Many (many) years ago one my work team members who was a real petrol head (as well as being in line to inherit an absolute fortune) insisted that we go down the pub at luchtime for a jar as he wanted to show me his latest acquisition.

Standing outside the office at the alotted time I became aware that I could hear the vehicle approaching before I could actually see it. What came next was a bit of a shock though as, before it hoved into view around the corner, I could actually feel it approaching, the low baritone burble vibrating right through me and the surrounding environment. Into view, at walking pace, from the car park behind the office came an AM V8 Vantage.

Climbing into this gentlemen's club I was immediately struck by the overwhelming aroma of 32 cows bottoms (or however many it took to trim the damn thing) and was then assaulted both physically and aurally by the venom in which this thing took off. Nothing was said until we drew up in the hostelry car park when he turned to me, engine still burbling away in its intoxicating manner, and informed me that it had been tuned to produce just over 400bhp. I have been in lust with AMs ever since - they are just a class act.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

vernan said:


> See a Ferrari in the dealership. They look absolutely fantastic. Read the stats. Mouthwatering.
> 
> Until someone gets in one and drives it. Then it looks rubbish. Every time, they look like a small c**ked tw*t, and you laugh at them.
> 
> U KNOW.


Would you laugh at this one   :?:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Although there is no doubt that the Ferrari 250 GTO is a motoring icon the Aston DB4GT Zagato is, in my opinion, a better looking car. Mind you, I wouldn't say no if someone offered me a 250 GTO. :lol:

Interestingly, this month's 'Car' magazine reckons that the latest Vanquish is the most complete GT after driving it, the Ferrari 612, Bentley Continental GT and the Merc SL65 AMG across Europe.

The new Aston V8 Vantage looks fantastic and could actually tempt me away from a Porsche 997 - there's just the small matter of money that might get in the way. :roll:


----------



## cplus (Sep 23, 2003)

That F40 caught fire at Bedford the other day , noticed it posted by the car's owner on another forum

Luckily he got out unharmed.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

HighTT said:


> Would you laugh at this one   :?:


Glad he got out alright.


----------



## custardcupra (Feb 7, 2005)

Would rather have a Ferrari anyday over an Aston martin.
Why????????????
Not too sure either, its just down to what turns you on BLONDES or BRUNETTES kind a thing,
neither are a bad car but both are bloody expensive and neither are as fast as you would think or be led to believe.

My little Ibiza is Ferrari 360 Modena Sagala Fast and TVR Cerbera 4.5 v8 faster.
Never come across a n Aston .........YET  :twisted:


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

in straight line acceleration maybe yes, but what about cornering, and can your ibiza do 300km/h without lift off?


----------



## custardcupra (Feb 7, 2005)

Bistein coilovers and uprated anti roll bars and torsion bars seem to do the job ok .Running an uprated TCS too.
Ferrari was doing 180 mph so that means mine does180 mph so whatever that is in km/h i would say YES and No i didn't take off.


----------

